# Trouble Linking to Sling - This partner account is already linked to another sling account.



## sfldanz (Oct 6, 2021)

Sling integration was working just fine and I was able to see all of my subscribed content in Tivo Stream, but it stopped working, so I followed the instructions to unlink the Sling account and relink.

When I go to re-link, I click the consent button to link Sling to my tivo account, the page loads and I enter my Sling credentials and I get the following error "*This partner account is already linked to another sling account."
*
I've reached out to both Tivo and Sling support, followed all of the troubleshooting steps provided, but still no resolution.

I can't be the first person to have this issue, hoping someone else can help!


----------

